# TT Mk2 Remap - Can S-Tronic handle more T's?



## jj9928 (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi there,

Bit new to this, so if I get something wrong please let me know! I've just picked up my new (2011) TT S-Tronic Quattro with the 2.0 TFSI (211PS, 350Nm) engine. I am trying to decide if the running gear, i.e. the DSG box, could handle the torque increase that comes with a remap?

I had my Octavia VRS remapped after owning it a couple of years and it left me asking myself "why didn't I do that sooner?!!".but it didn't have DSG. The fuel economy improvement was also fantastic!

I've read many reviews stating the DSG limit (6 speed variant, transverse) is 350 Nm, which happens to coincide with the max torque of the new engine.

Looking at the date of the posts, this was used with the previous 2.0T (pre 2010) engine that had less torque than the new variant.

Is anyone aware is Audi have simply gained more confidence in the 'original' DSG box and taken it to the limit or if they have increased the capability of the transmission (with a factor of safety) inline with the new engine?

Hope that makes sense!

Thanks.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

I believe the official DSG limit of the 6-speed transmission is quoted as 450nm, pretty sure it's the same unit as in the TTS, and some have tuned the TTS well upwards of that with no issues.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

350nm was the torque limit on the DSG boxes. If you look at a range where the same box was used in multiple cars you'll see that the cars all had 350nm torque.

Passat PD140 DSG - 350nm
Passat CR170 DSG - 350nm
Passat R36 DSG - 350nm

There was a limiter inside the gearbox to protect it and it would go into limp home mode.

Now, they may well have changed something, or they may not. I've seen posts where DSG boxes have themselves been remapped to allow more than 350nm.

The TTRS is a completely different gearbox as well, so that's not a factor.

I would phone a few tuners and ask. If you had an Octi vRS then you've probably heard of Shark Performance. Ben Wardle has a DSG remap, so why not ask him?


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Oh, and you don't have to have more torque with a remap. To a certain extent you can have more power without more torque, but you can have the same maximum power and torque in different places or over a wider range if that makes sense?


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

DQ250 gearbox is good for up to around 500Nm, but the TCU needs remapping to stop the gearbox pulling back power beyond the quoted limit. It's quite common for stock cars to give higher torque figures than rated anyway, Audi are known to be conservative with their figures.

It would be sensible to change gearbox oil and filter more often than every 38,000 miles if you go for a remap.


----------



## jj9928 (Sep 4, 2011)

Hey guys, thanks for the posts. I spoke with Shark performance and they believe my DSG box is version 7 which is good mechanically up 450 Nm, just not so sure about what the electronics will do.....

It is odd though how the new 2Tfsi, the TTS and the TDI all have a peak torque of 350Nm.... if the box was capable of more you would have thought they would have at least made a slight differentiation for the TTS uping the toque a little bit!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

You may have to wait for an OBD downloadable map for the DSG as the latest versions of ECUs havn't been cracked yet, but if your willing to open your ECU, there may be options out there for you.
Forget about all the box numbers, DSGs are capable of handling 500+ lb/ft but the way the power is delivered is important to the longevity of the box. 
Higher outputs require better clutch packs [400+] and viton seals incl decent oil.
Steve


----------



## jj9928 (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi Steve, learning more every minute!! I agree with your comment on the new DSG's, it appears there has been some changes, but I've read many nightmare posts on the older ones and wanted to be sure!
I wasn't looking at going more than 400Nm anyway to be honest. Whilst I want to see a performance benefit (and MPG) I don't want to have to modify any of the hardware.
With regards to the OBD downloadable map I have been asked if I would be willing to use my car as a development platform to ensure the engine remap works with the DSG control unit. Just a little nervous as I only picked up my car on Saturday!
JJ


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

jj9928 said:


> Hi Steve, learning more every minute!! I agree with your comment on the new DSG's, it appears there has been some changes, but I've read many nightmare posts on the older ones and wanted to be sure!
> I wasn't looking at going more than 400Nm anyway to be honest. Whilst I want to see a performance benefit (and MPG) I don't want to have to modify any of the hardware.
> With regards to the OBD downloadable map I have been asked if I would be willing to use my car as a development platform to ensure the engine remap works with the DSG control unit. Just a little nervous as I only picked up my car on Saturday!
> JJ


I wouldn't allow it to be mule as it will be subjected to more strain than it would be normally handling with an upgrade.
Just enjoy for now and then pay for the map later when its proven.
Steve


----------



## jet jockey (Apr 17, 2010)

Since the question has been aked about gearboxes. What is the torque rating for the manual box in the tts?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

jet jockey said:


> Since the question has been aked about gearboxes. What is the torque rating for the manual box in the tts?


I should imagine the strength of the manual box is determined by the strongest clutch you can fit in it matched to the engine power.
Steve


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

jj9928 said:


> It is odd though how the new 2Tfsi, the TTS and the TDI all have a peak torque of 350Nm.... if the box was capable of more you would have thought they would have at least made a slight differentiation for the TTS uping the toque a little bit!


All Audis, and I suppose production cars in general these days, are massively over engineered for safety, efficiency and component longevity.


----------



## jj9928 (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi Steve, words of wisdom indeed, it's just a little easy to get carried away!

I'll stick with enjoying the 'stock' car for know as it's one hell of an improvement over the Octavia VRS!!

Cheers, JJ


----------



## jj9928 (Sep 4, 2011)

toot3954 said:


> jj9928 said:
> 
> 
> > It is odd though how the new 2Tfsi, the TTS and the TDI all have a peak torque of 350Nm.... if the box was capable of more you would have thought they would have at least made a slight differentiation for the TTS uping the toque a little bit!
> ...


Hey toot, you are probably right but...... I work for a company that manufactures off highway products/engines (diggers, tractors, gen sets etc..) and I am not sure you can be certain about your suggestion. We use the 'same' components with a different level of heat treatment etc... depending on it's intended use.

The above being said, we do not have the economies of scale that the VA Group has, so there may be an element of upspec rationalisation.... here's hoping!!!


----------

